#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Next level marketing: Opkomst nep / artificiele / virtuele influencers.

## Revisor

*gastcolumn Sakina Elkayouhi*

*Dit is waarom Generatie Z klaar is met Anna Nooshin & co*


 
Als Mickey Mouse was ontstaan in een tijd van Instagram, TikTok en YouTube zou hij er los op influencen met zijn _bae_ Minnie Mouse, vermoedt gastcolumnist Sakina Elkayouhi.

21 juni 2020

Net wanneer je denkt het allemaal gezien te hebben op sociale media, blijkt het tegendeel. Deze week kwam ik een Instagram-video tegen van de Spaans-Braziliaanse influencer Lil Miquela die in samenwerking met verschillende artiesten een nieuw muzieknummer heeft uitgebracht. Alle inkomsten gaan naar de Covid-19 Relief Fund ten voordele van het initiatief MusiCares, om muzikanten die getroffen zijn door de pandemie te ondersteunen. Daarnaast gaat een deel van de opbrengsten naar verschillende Black Lives Matter organisaties. Eindelijk een influencer die haar influence op een maatschappelijk verantwoordelijke manier gebruikt, kan je denken. Plottwist: ze bestaat helemaal niet.

Lil Miquela is met zon 2,5 miljoen Instagram volgers een change-seeking robot. Toch is haar impact alles behalve nep. De populariteit van dit soort influencers is overgewaaid vanuit Aziatische landen als Japan, China en Korea waar computer generated imagery (CGI) influencers meer bekend zijn.

In Nederland zette Glamour vorig jaar voor het eerst hun in huis ontworpen digitale influencer Raven op de cover. Raven is met haar 2.000 Instagram volgers lang niet van het kaliber van een Lil Miquella, maar toch opvallend als model. En sinds kort schittert de 29-jarige Esther Olofsson met zon 46 duizend volgers op fotos bij hotspots in Rotterdam. Ze is een verzonnen karakter van ontwerper Maarten Reijgersberg, eigenaar van het Rotterdamse communicatiebureau RauwCC.

Wat deze influencers zo interessant maakt voor adverteerders is dat ze vaak multicultureel zijn, multi-inzetbaar zijn en imagozekerheid creren. Op het ene moment zitten ze op een exclusief feestje van een modemerk in Milaan, het volgend moment zien we ze lunchen op de Dam en tussendoor kunnen ze ook hun maatschappelijke steentje bijdragen door aanwezig te zijn op een BLM-demonstratie.

Noem het gek of geniaal, maar virtuele influencers zijn te zien als ons digitale spiegelbeeld, een product van onze door commercie gedreven beeldcultuur. Wat virtuele influencers naast hun multitalenten voor merken daarom zo interessant maakt is dat vooral Generatie Z extra gevoelig lijkt voor deze virtuele idolen. Generatie Z zijn jongeren geboren tussen 1996 en 2015: ze kennen als _digital natives_ geen wereld zonder smartphones. Anders dan het archetype van de overkritische zelfhatende millennial-hipster met zijn haat-liefde verhouding voor sociale media, personal branding en commercie, omarmt Gen Z schaamteloos deze drie. Vraag een kind wat het later wil worden en de kans is groot dat het influencer zegt.

In tegenstelling tot hun menselijke collegas zijn deze virtuele influencers vaak meer maatschappelijk uitgesproken. Zo zien we dat Lil Miquella en haar Franse collega Noonoouri maatschappelijke kwesties zoals racisme en de klimaatuitdaging gebruiken in hun personal branding. Uiteraard, naast het promoten van hippe merken. Deze gelaagdheid maakt hen een schot in de roos voor merken die Gen Z aan zich willen binden. Maar ook minder voor de hand liggende organisaties tonen interesse in deze influencers. Zo deed de WHO onlangs een beroep op de Amerikaanse digitale influencer Knox Frost voor het creren van bewustwording over de pandemie. De Italiaanse Vogue vulde in deze corona tijd het magazine voor een deel met beelden van CGI modellen.

Toch kun je je afvragen waarom mensen meer lijken te willen investeren (en geloven) in een fictioneel karakter dan een mens van vlees en bloed. Het antwoord vinden we op psychologisch niveau: zekerheid en comfort. Het vertrouwen in avatars kent eenzelfde soort comfort dat ons doet denken aan onze kindertijd, waarin de fictionele karakters uit kinderboeken of televisie cartoons velen van ons dagelijks gezelschap hielden, figuren als Mickey Mouse of Sneeuwwitje. Als zij waren ontstaan in een tijd van Instagram, TikTok en YouTube zou Mickey Mouse er los op influencen met _bae_ Minnie Mouse. En vooral: Mickey Mouse stelt nooit teleur.

Het is zoals de Italiaanse filosoof en schrijver Alessandro Baricco omschrijft in zijn boek The Game: het lijkt het erop dat diegenen die online uitmunten die oppervlakkigheid weten te gebruiken als terrein van betekenis. Tegelijkertijd stelt Baricco dat de gebruikers van de platforms maar half weten hoe deze in elkaar zitten en wat er bijvoorbeeld met hun data gebeurt of wie er achter zon virtuele influencer zit en met welke agenda de influencer in het leven is geroepen.

Dus Anna Nooshin & co, hoeven nog niet hun spullen in te pakken. Net zoals voor nieuwe en oude media geldt: ze vervangen elkaar niet. Maar wat is online aandacht berhaupt nog waard als we met een paar tientjes, een x-aantal volgers kunnen kopen in de vorm van bots. En wat is invloed nog wanneer je weet dat vroeg of laat een android hetzelfde werk kan doen als een menselijke influencer en wellicht zelfs beter aandacht kan generen door kennis van AI en algoritmes. Als je het mij vraagt zal de populariteit van deze virtuele influencers in de toekomst vooral n ding duidelijk maken: de betekenis van influence in influencer.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...n-co~bd13a9b7/

----------


## Revisor

Existentile crisis?
*Wij, echte modellen, worden vervangen door AI-meisjes*



Door *Onze redactie*
Updated Gisteren, 21:07
Gisteren, 20:29 in BUITENLAND

*Amsterdam -* *De modellenindustrie is nu nog een bruisende business met net zoveel valkuilen als mogelijkheden. Maar binnen afzienbare tijd wordt het model onnodig, betoogt Sinead Bovell, futuriste en zelf model.
*
Bovell, die een Master of Business Administration (MBA) op haar naam heeft staan en veelgevraagd spreker is, introduceert Shudu Gram aan het publiek. Shudu is een talentvol model. Ze komt uit Zuid-Afrika. Eentje om in de gaten te houden, heet dat in modetermen.

Ik ben ook model, maar in tegenstelling tot Shudu, ben ik een mens, schrijft Bovell in Vogue. Shudu is een 3D-product. Ze is slechts een van de vele digitale modellen en influencers die de modewereld bestormen. Een ander beroemd nepmodel, Miquela Sousa, werkte voor Prada en Calvin Klein, nam een video op met Bella Hadid, en bracht een lied uit.

Indrukwekkend, maar iets stelt me gerust: Miquela is, net als Shudu, een computergegenereerd beeld (CGI), geen artificial intelligence (AI). Dat betekent dat zij eigenlijk niets zelf kunnen: niet denken, niet leren. Ze kunnen niet zelfstandig beslissen om op enig moment een andere pose aan te nemen, aldus Bovell. Maar dat wordt snel anders.

Bovell, die vaak praatjes houdt op tech-evenementen, schetst een beeld waarin AI-gegenereerde modellen de industrie overnemen. Het Japanse DataGrid werkt aan een model op basis van generative adversarial networks (GANs), erg verwant met AI. Digitale modellen kunnen in de toekomst alle poses denkbaar aannemen, precies waarmee modellen als ik ons geld verdienen. Zalando, de Duitse gigant waar ik zelf veel gewerkt heb, heeft onderzoek hierover gepubliceerd. Het lijkt een kwestie van tijd totdat de modegiganten hiervoor kiezen. Ook in andere sectoren zijn digitale modellen gewild.

De AI-modellen krijgen niet alleen een mooi uiterlijk, maar ook een karakter, humor, karaktertrekken en tattoos. Sorry, ik heb een kater, zei een van hen tijdens een interview. Anderen hebben politieke gedachten; ene Bermuda is pro-Trump. Veel computermodellen dwepen met opkomen voor minderheden en diversiteit.

Natuurlijk kent de modellenindustrie zijn valkuilen, gevaren en negatieve kanten, met seksuele intimidatie en de ongezonde wens om modellen soms hyperdun te maken. Maar, stelt Sinead Bovell, er is decennialang gestreden voor verbetering. Soms verloor je daar een baan mee. Maar nu we eindelijk verandering zien in de industrie, kunnen digitale modellen de baan inpikken waarvoor wij het risico hebben genomen. Of erger; merken kunnen zelf CGIs creren die bepaalde zaken uitdragen zonder daar zelf iets voor te doen.



https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1341...oor-ai-meisjes

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Vrouwen van vlees en bloed zijn tch net iets leuker. Niet altijd, maar zeker 3 volle weken per maand. 




> Existentile crisis?
> *Wij, echte modellen, worden vervangen door AI-meisjes*
> 
> 
> 
> Door *Onze redactie*
> Updated Gisteren, 21:07
> Gisteren, 20:29 in BUITENLAND
> 
> ...

----------


## Olive Yao

> Vrouwen van vlees en bloed zijn tch net iets leuker. Niet altijd, maar zeker 3 volle weken per maand.


Hier heb je 3 minuten en 47 seconden een ai-meisje.





Dit ken ik uit de _Maceo Plex Boiler Room Berlin DJ Set_ - komt na de _The Smiths - How Soon Is Now? Maceo Plex Remix_ - met dansers van vlees en bloed






met de inmiddels in de wereldwijde underground beroemde Ellum:

jamesblunt006 | 1 year ago
Ellum is actually Maceo Plex himself, who came from another dimension to learn from himself.

view 22 replies

De beste dansers vind ik het meisje met zwart haar rechts voor, maar zij wordt steeds gestoord door figuren die tegen haar beginnen te kletsen wanneer ze net lekker in haar ritme komt, en het meisje met het oversized _salty dog_ t-shirt. Een gast met een grijs overhemd strijkt de hele tijd zn haar achterover, en een andere gast, met het vlinderdasje, staat met zn bierflesje op de dansvloer, dat kan echt niet.

Dans jij wel eens in je cel, Ibkis?

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Ik zit niet meer in een cel hoor, ze hebben me losgelaten op de anderhalve maatschappij. Niks aan, ik wil eigenlijk alweer terug. Het is dat ik een Kanz heb. 

Die AI mevrouw zou ik wel doen, om eerlijk te zijn. Had ik het zostraks nog over met haar. Ik mag niet eens naar andere vrouwen kijken enzo, en als ik dat wel doe, dan kijkt ze beteuterd. Naar deze mocht ik wel kijken van haar.

In een eenzame cel zou ik haar wel doen denk ik, ze is wel een beetje mijn type. Die AI - griet dan he, niet Kanz! Nee, Kanz ook hoor, maar je snapt wat ik bedoel. En ik kan ook een heel klein beetje programmeren, dus zou ik deze vrouw uiteindelijk wl naar mijn hand zetten. Hand zetten, mehehe. Ik ben echt grappig!

Dat andere filmpje is mij te lang om te kijken wat je precies bedoelt. Wel ken ik die scene maar al te goed: ik was dus die gast met het bierflesje in de hand, die quasinonchalant losjes deed op de spacedeuntjes, terwijl er een miljoenmiljard gedachtes door mijn hoofd gingen: ligt het aan de drukte, ligt het aan de drank, of beweegt die leuke meid stiekem met haar kontje naar mij toe? Zomaar 1 van de ziljard gedachtes. Hoe dan ook, ik heb stiekem met haar gedanst. En ik liet het nooit zo ver komen dat ik afgewezen werd. Ondanks het bierflesje in de hand was ik altijd best wel een lieve, sociale danser; ik danste vaak minimalistisch en nam zo min mogelijk ruimte in beslag. 

Die spacescene is een apart wereldje. Eigenlijk niets voor mij, maar ook een beetje wel. Allemaal rare mensen in hun eigen wereldje. Ik danste altijd alleen met de voeten. Ik was wel gaaf geloof ik. En als ik 100 procent zeker was van mijn zaak dan deed ik de robot in slomotion, alles. 

In mijn cel danste ik nooit. Eigenlijk heb ik niets met muziek. In mijn cel keek ik naar Clairy Polak en het gezever van wat filosofen. Dan was ik daarna meestal blij dat ik geen mensen om me heen had. Of naar Boeken, of Vrije geluiden, of hoe heet dat, maar eigenlijk was dat alleen voor die donkere meid met die mooie amandeloogjes. Ik vind haar mooi en ook met haar heb ik stiekem gedanst. 

Mijn beste dag in de cel was meestal wel in een weekend: 's ochtends saaie kost op de vpro, daarna de hele dag Southpark op de achtergrond, als het Southpark-weekend was, en een boek lezen. In ieder geval zo min mogelijk bezig zijn met mijn eigen gedachtes. Doordeweeks was ik iets van gelukkig als ik Louis Theroux tegenkwam. 

Verder heel veel rukken om in slaap te vallen. 

En jij? Dans jij wel eens in je slaapkamer? En wanneer gaan wij dansen? Kanz zei, dat ik nog 1 slippertje mag maken voordat we trouwen. Nou ja, misschien zei ze dat niet precies zo, maar zo begreep ik het ongeveer als vieze man. 

Nou?
Of ga je nu weer niet op me reageren, nadat je me hebt aangetikt? 

Ik kan onwijs goed schuren trouwens!





> Hier heb je 3 minuten en 47 seconden een ai-meisje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit ken ik uit de _Maceo Plex Boiler Room Berlin DJ Set_ - komt na de _The Smiths - How Soon Is Now? Maceo Plex Remix_ - met dansers van vlees en bloed
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Oiseau

het moderne mensje heeft digitale emoties ontwikkeld, gefeliciteerd !

de vraag is : waar zijn ons natuurlijk emoties gebleven?

----------


## Revisor

Manipulatie en beinvloeding is veel heftiger dan dat je denkt. Check deze docu:

Set in the dark underbelly of Silicon Valley, The Social Dilemma fuses investigative documentary with enlightening narrative drama. Expert testimony from tech whistle-blowers exposes our disturbing predicament: the services Big Tech provides-search engines, networks, instant information, etc.-are merely the candy that lures us to bite. Once we're hooked and coming back for more, the real commodity they sell is their prowess to influence and manipulate us.

*The Social Dilemma*

----------


## Ibrah1234

> De beste dansers vind ik het meisje met zwart haar rechts voor, maar zij wordt steeds gestoord door figuren die tegen haar beginnen te kletsen wanneer ze net lekker in haar ritme komt, en het meisje met het oversized _salty dog_ t-shirt. Een gast met een grijs overhemd strijkt de hele tijd zn haar achterover, en een andere gast, met het vlinderdasje, staat met zn bierflesje op de dansvloer, dat kan echt niet.
> 
> Dans jij wel eens in je cel, Ibkis?

----------


## Bart.NL

> het moderne mensje heeft digitale emoties ontwikkeld, gefeliciteerd !
> 
> de vraag is : waar zijn ons natuurlijk emoties gebleven?


Die zijn er wellicht nooit geweest...

https://www.simulation-argument.com/

Heb je jezelf ooit afgevraagd met welke technologie God deze wereld heeft gemaakt?

----------


## Revisor

> Manipulatie en beinvloeding is veel heftiger dan dat je denkt. Check deze docu:
> 
> Set in the dark underbelly of Silicon Valley, The Social Dilemma fuses investigative documentary with enlightening narrative drama. Expert testimony from tech whistle-blowers exposes our disturbing predicament: the services Big Tech provides-search engines, networks, instant information, etc.-are merely the candy that lures us to bite. Once we're hooked and coming back for more, the real commodity they sell is their prowess to influence and manipulate us.
> 
> *The Social Dilemma*



Deze docu moet je echt zien! Geeft je belangrijke inzichten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Deze docu moet je echt zien! Geeft je belangrijke inzichten.


Trailer net bekeken. Ben niet geabonneerd op netflix.

----------


## Revisor

> Trailer net bekeken. Ben niet geabonneerd op netflix.


Ik ook niet. Ik download ze via torrentsites.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik ook niet. Ik download ze via torrentsites.


Bedankt voor de tip!  :Smilie:

----------


## Revisor

U R welcome

----------


## Kanz

> Deze docu moet je echt zien! Geeft je belangrijke inzichten.


Vertel eens.

----------


## Revisor

> Vertel eens.


Voorbeeld:


Nadat ik de docu The Social Dilemma gezien had, dacht ik, ik heb er goed aan gedaan om principieel tegen likes te zijn.

Uit de docu blijkt dat de like knop door Facebook is uitgevonden om mensen verslaafd te maken aan hun platform.

Verder bleek dat jonge meisjes sinds het begin van Facebook enorm veel meer zelfmoord en/of pogingen plegen en psychische problemen krijgen doordat die sociale platforms en o.a. door hun likesystemen een enorme impact hebben op het welbevinden en identiteit van jonge mensen.

Ik zag veel overeenkomsten met Beaudrillard en zijn kijk op mode en identiteit in een consumptiemaatschappij.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5695513

----------


## Revisor

Mijn typering van deze topic en bijbehorende artikel als next level marketing, is eigenlijk al achterhaald. Wat in de docu duidelijk wordt is dat ze al weer verder zijn. De docu laat een next next level marketing zien van de social media/tech bedrijven en de invloed daarvan op mens, democratie en maatschappij.

----------


## Revisor

Negatieve next level marketing



29 september 2020 Laatste update 14:54 

*Zo probeerde Trump te voorkomen dat miljoenen zwarte Amerikanen zouden stemmen*




Channel 4 heeft de hand weten te leggen op een database die Donald Trump vier jaar geleden heeft gebruikt om de verkiezingen te winnen. Daaruit blijkt dat zijn campagnemedewerkers alles in het werk stelden om ervoor te zorgen dat 3,5 miljoen met name genoemde zwarte Amerikanen niet zouden gaan stemmen. Bij de verkiezingen van 2016 daalde de opkomst onder zwarten voor het eerst in twintig jaar.

Trump riep in 2016 de hulp van het zeer omstreden bedrijf Cambrigde Analytica in. De campagnemedewerkers deelden verschillende groepen kiezers in verschillende categorien in. Zo belandden 3,5 miljoen zwarte stemmers in de categorie ‘Deterrence’ (afschrikking).

Volgens Channel 4 maakte de Trump-campagne onder meer Facebook-advertenties die specifiek waren gericht op zwarte stemmers in swing states. Het ging daarbij bijvoorbeeld om een video waarin Hillary Clinton zwarte jongeren afschilderde als ‘superroofdieren’.

Alleen al in de staat Georgia werd er 55.000 dollar uitgegeven om die video onder de aandacht te brengen van zwarte Facebook-gebruikers. Op die manier probeerden Trumps campagnemedewerkers zwarten, die al decennia in grote meerderheid voor de Democratische presidentskandidaat stemmen, te ontmoedigen om naar de stembus te gaan.

Zwarte Amerikanen zijn al jaren het slachtoffer van ‘voter suppression’. Berucht zijn de verkiezingen van 2000, toen George W. Bush en Al Gore ongeveer evenveel stemmen haalden in Florida. In die staat, die destijds werd bestuurd door George’ broer Jeb, werden dat jaar 12.000 mensen ten onrechte uitgesloten van het kiesrecht. Het ging hoofdzakelijk om zwarte kiezers, die Gore vrijwel zeker de overwinning zouden hebben bezorgd.


https://joop.bnnvara.nl/kijk-nou/zo-...zouden-stemmen

----------


## Kanz

Ik denk dat ik de hype begrijp, maar kom niet echt door de docu heen. Probeer het later weer eens.

----------


## Mark

> Voorbeeld:
> 
> 
> Uit de docu blijkt dat de like knop door Facebook is uitgevonden om mensen verslaafd te maken aan hun platform.


Haha serious? Natuurlijk werkt dat zo

ga je volgende week verbaasd vertellen dat reclame mensen tracht te verleiden tot het kopen van bepaalde producten?

of dat cliffhangers in series express zijn verzonnen zodat de onschuldige kijker volgende keer weer kijkt?

----------


## Kanz

Rev, waar ben je? Zit je op de trollen-Insta van Maroc.nl? Ik wil enkele inzichten met je delen.

----------


## Revisor

> Rev, waar ben je? Zit je op de trollen-Insta van Maroc.nl? Ik wil enkele inzichten met je delen.


Ik zit nu weer even voor twee maanden in Nederland. Nee ik kom alleen op maroc.nl. Ik weet niet eens wat die trollen-insta is.

Ewa vertel welke inzichten en wat jouw zienswijze daarop is?

----------


## Revisor

> Negatieve next level marketing
> 
> 
> 
> 29 september 2020 Laatste update 14:54 
> 
> *Zo probeerde Trump te voorkomen dat miljoenen zwarte Amerikanen zouden stemmen*
> 
> 
> ...




Schijnt dus zo te zijn dat Cambridge Analytica een legeronderdeel was dat zich bezighoudt met psychologische oorlogsvoering. Het is ingezet en uitgetest op moslims die platgebombardeerd zijn in o.a. Irak en Afghanistan.

----------


## Revisor

Het is niet in de US dat het voor het eerst tegen negers is gebruikt. 

De eerste keer dat het voor de politiek gebruikt werd was in Trinidad. Trinidad bestaat uit twee grote bevolkingsgroepen. Negers en hindoes. De hindoepartij schakelde Cambridge analytica in om de verkiezingen in Trinidad te winnen. De inzet was om ervoor te zorgen dat de neger jongeren niet zouden stemmen. De strategie was om een hype met complete campagnes om de negerjongeren te ontmoedigen te gaan stemmen door een soort hype te creeeren dat niet stemmen cooler is dan wel stemmen. Het werd dus ook een hype dat onze negervriendjes zelf draaiend hielden en als makke schapen elkaars ondergang indreven.

Zo wonnen de hindoes de verkiezingen door zwarte jongeren te ontmoedigen om te gaan stemmen.

----------


## Revisor

Nederland heeft ook zo'n legeronderdeel voor psychologische oorlogvoering. Op welk volkje denk je dat ze o.a. mee geexperimenteerd hebben en hun strategie(en) hebben uitgetest?

----------


## Revisor

> Nederland heeft ook zo'n legeronderdeel voor psychologische oorlogvoering. Op welk volkje denk je dat ze o.a. mee geexperimenteerd hebben en hun strategie(en) hebben uitgetest?


Check:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...amsterdam.html

----------


## Kanz

> Ik zit nu weer even voor twee maanden in Nederland. Nee ik kom alleen op maroc.nl. Ik weet niet eens wat die trollen-insta is.
> 
> Ewa vertel welke inzichten en wat jouw zienswijze daarop is?


Oh, how come? 
Er is m.i. een trollenleger actief op de Instagram van M.nl. Wat vind je daarvan?

En nu is het alweer zo lang geleden dat ik het niet meer weet, sorry.

----------


## Revisor

*Swipen en klikken 

Kelli van der Waals*

*Soms vraag ik me af in hoeverre onze ervaringen al algoritmisch gestuurd zijn*

12 mei 2022

Een paar weken per jaar bieden de bloeiende kersenbomen in mijn tuin een sprookjesachtig stukje botaniek. Vanuit ons keukenraam op de eerste lijkt het een donzige wattenbol waar je in wilt springen, vanaf de grond een witte suikerspin om je gezicht in te begraven. Daarna regent het dagenlang bloesemblaadjes. En ik heb er niet eens wat voor hoeven doen. Ik schrijf mijn tuin, maar ik deel hem met buren en de bomen stonden er al toen ik er kwam wonen.

Vanzelfsprekend fotografeer ik ze iedere lente uitvoerig, zeker wanneer ze op hun volst en zwaarst zijn, het gras eronder supergroen en de lucht erboven superblauw. Zon moment mag niet vervliegen, dat moet je vastleggen, bezitten.

En delen  ik had sterk het gevoel dat ik het moest delen. Om iets uit mijn privleven aan mijn zeer bescheiden schare volgers voor te schotelen. Iets gewoons, maar niet te gewoon. Om een beter totaalplaatje te maken van mijn persoonlijke merk, aan werk ook wat persoonlijkheid toe te voegen. Nu eindelijk eens wat doen om een publiek aan me te binden.

Ik deed het niet, maar het gevoel bleef hangen. Waardoor ik elke keer als ik naar die bomen keek, dacht: o ja, dat zou goed zijn om te delen. Vervelender dan de blootstelling aan al die ideaalversies van gewone levens online, is dat je er zelf ook een hoort te hebben, als welopgevoed sociale mediamens. Gebeurtenissen en ervaringen moeten allemaal door een digitale koker worden geperst, om aan de andere kant gladgestreken en strakgeboetseerd een plaats te krijgen in de openbare galerij van je leven. 
*
Misschien vinden je volgers dit wel leuk*

Die is samengesteld op basis van een vermoeden van wat aandacht krijgt: bewust of minder bewust houden we rekening met wat het algoritme van onze ervaringen vindt. Selfies doen het beter dan landschappen, weten veertienjarigen. Woede doet het beter dan nuance, weten twitteraars. Misschien vinden je volgers dit wel leuk, fluistert mijn innerlijke pr-persoon (die verder niet echt van wanten weet).

Soms vraag ik me af in hoeverre onze ervaringen al algoritmisch gestuurd zijn. Op Netflix zag ik een romantische komedie die leek samengesteld uit alles wat kijkers leuk vonden aan andere films. Had de streamingdienst het scenario door een robot laten schrijven? Ik luisterde een podcast over een rapper die zijn liedjes aanpaste opdat TikTok optimaal in zijn voordeel zou werken. Nieuwsberichten worden al jaren door kunstmatig intelligente computers gegenereerd. En veel (de meeste?) sociale mediagebruikers doen leggen alles wat ze meemaken even snel langs de socials-meetlat. Leuk om te delen? Ja/ nee.

Vreemd eigenlijk, hoe snel dat is gebeurd. Facebook en soortgelijken bestaan pas zo kort, maar in die paar jaar zijn mensen over de hele wereld het leven net een beetje anders gaan bezien.

Is dat erg? De tijd waarin je leeft, vormt nu eenmaal je ervaring, wat maakt het uit. Maar soms vermoed ik dat er iets verloren gaat. Toen de bomen waren uitgebloeid toog ik naar het tuincentrum voor wat nieuwe sjeu. Naast me kletsten twee vrouwen van in de twintig tussen de buitenplantjes, tot het opeens stilviel en een van hen siste: Kijk!, en Ieh!  er zat een woest gekleurde vlinder op haar voorhoofd. Ze hield het anderhalve seconde vol tot ze haar telefoon omhoog hield en de vlinder meteen wegvloog. Teleurgesteld keek ze hem na en zuchtte: Ik wilde weten hoe het eruit zag. 

 Toch nog een smartphone-kiekje van de kersenboom.Beeld Kelli van der Waals


https://www.trouw.nl/cultuur-media/s...zijn~b80612f7/

----------


## mrz

Ze hebben al ooit van AI een vertaalmachine/ondertiteling youtube gemaakt.

Was ooit experiment met AI bot waar mensen mee konden chatten. Het werd een pubernazibot.!

Dus sindsdien hebben ze bedacht AI wat vreedzamer in te zetten!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

Check!


*Zembla*

Gisteren 20:30 - Seizoen 18 Afl. 21

*Instagram: de ongefilterde waarheid*

In 2010 wordt de app Instagram gelanceerd, in eerste instantie bedoeld om amateurfotografen kunstzinnige foto's te kunnen laten maken. Maar de app groeit voor gebruikers uit tot een obsessie naar uiterlijke perfectie. Nu, tien jaar na de lancering van Instagram, tonen Franse onderzoeksjournalisten de schrijnende gevolgen. De cosmetische industrie werkt 24/7 door om de toenemende schoonheidsidealen te verwezenlijken. Jonge vrouwen en meisjes maar ook jongens en mannen laten aan hun uiterlijk sleutelen. Billen en borsten vergroten, facelifts en fillers: de drang naar Instagram-perfectie is onverzadigbaar. Soms met de dood tot gevolg.

*Hier te zien:

*https://www.npostart.nl/zembla/01-12-2022/BV_101408052

----------


## Revisor

*Meta akkoord met megaschikking in dataprivacy-schandaal Cambridge Analytica*

*Privacy* Facebook deelde persoonlijke informatie van 87 miljoen Amerikaanse gebruikers met het Britse databedrijf Cambridge Analytica, dat de data gebruikte om de Republikeinen te helpen met de presidentsverkiezingen in 2016.

*Jorit Verkerk* 23 december 2022 om 13:14

Facebook heeft ondanks de megaschikking nooit toegegeven iets te hebben gedaan dat indertijd niet mocht. Foto Peter DaSilva/Reuters

Facebook-moederbedrijf Meta is akkoord gegaan met een megaschikking van 725 miljoen dollar (ruim 683 miljoen euro) in een zaak rond het delen van persoonsgegevens, waaronder aan het Britse databedrijf Cambridge Analytica. Dat blijkt uit vrijdag door persbureau Reuters gepubliceerde rechtbankdocumenten. Een federale rechter moet de schikking nog wel goedkeuren.

Dat Meta akkoord gaat met de miljoenenschikking is opvallend te noemen, omdat de techgigant nooit heeft toegegeven iets fout te hebben gedaan. Het akkoord is vooral gesloten in het belang van onze gemeenschap en aandeelhouders, zegt het bedrijf volgens Reuters in een verklaring.

Zonder daarvoor toestemming te hebben gekregen, deelde Facebook voorafgaand aan de Amerikaanse presidentsverkiezingen in 2016 persoonlijke informatie van 87 miljoen gebruikers met Cambridge Analytica. Het inmiddels opgeheven bedrijf was in de hand genomen door het campagneteam van Donald Trump. Met behulp van slimme algoritmes kon het achterhalen wie potentieel vatbaar waren voor advertenties met bijvoorbeeld leugens over Hillary Clinton.

In 2018 luidde Christopher Wylie, die Cambridge Analytica mede oprichtte en de manipulatietechnieken ontwikkelde, met interviews in _The Guardian_ en _The New York Times_ de noodklok over kiezersmanipulatie. Tegen _The Guardian_ zei hij: Ik ben de Canadese homoseksuele veganist die op de een of andere manier een psychologisch oorlogswapen heeft ontwikkeld. Na naar buiten te zijn getreden sprak Wylie met overheden over de hele wereld over de gevaren van online manipulatie voor de democratie.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/23...ytica-a4152449

----------

